# Plumbing estimator



## YOUNG1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know someone or company I could use for plumbing estimates in Massachusetts in the boston area?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

YOUNG1 said:


> Does anyone know someone or company I could use for plumbing estimates in Massachusetts in the boston area?


Why would you trust someone to do your estimating ?
Thats kind of a personal decision you have to make. That said there are a lot of software programs to help you come up with a bid.


----------

